# wheels coilover white cruze (St. Louis Arch)



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks good, what wheels are those? MSR 095?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I basically never like aftermarket wheels, but your wheels combined with that stance look absolutely awesome. Well done, sir!

I think my favorite shot is #3. All you need to do is add in a model in there to spice it up a bit, perhaps leaning over the hood highlighting the goods, with one foot up in the air, bent at the knee.


----------



## sumhinbrutal (Dec 26, 2013)

correct msr 095 black pearl. currently in the process of having anothing factory shifter sent to me to thread so i can put on a big type r style shift knob also in black pearl that allows the reverse lock. as far as the model. im lucky enough to have gone to school with a few ex strippers that are now pornstars. so im currently working on having those photoshoots done however theyll only be available thru there website.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Absolutely sick sir..


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Car and shots came out awesome.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

F u c k IT I am Getting those wheels . They just look too good on the cruzen to not want them mounted ..


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

It looks gorgeous, wheel and stance combo is on point, great job!


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Very cool! Love the look. Done up tastefully, not too over the top. 

If mine wasn't my DD, I'd definitely lower it!


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks great!!!


----------



## TNovak (Nov 18, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## sumhinbrutal (Dec 26, 2013)

thanks for the feedback guys. my car is my DD. no problems at all even with the snow. just at times might have to turn that TC off and give it some gas. anyone know of these motors being pulled apart yet or pushed to their limits. ive seen large turbo setups for sale for the car on zzp but if you even pushed that turbo above half of what they are capable of it would rip the motor apart.


----------



## sumhinbrutal (Dec 26, 2013)

this cruze is my daily. if being lowered is all your worried about id say go for it. im fairly low. but have my dampening stiffened up pretty stiff and i dont bottom out anywhere. anyone know of any cars making decent power with these 1.4 turbos. they seem to lag in power to get moving into the highway.


----------



## sumhinbrutal (Dec 26, 2013)

i wouldnt be too worried about lowering your car. im not bagged just coilovers and i have zero issues with the roads. and missouri roads are pretty bad. just have to keep your eye out for potholes and big bumps which i do with any car. main reason i went with coilovers though is because factory struts with lowering springs dont last long and get bouncy after awhile, and costly especially for a newer car, but the coilovers have a dial for your choice of dampening. mine are nearly all the way stiff but i dont bottom out on anything


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

brian v said:


> F u c k IT I am Getting those wheels . They just look too good on the cruzen to not want them mounted ..


I think he made my mind up for me too, it was either these or Andros Spec D's in anthracite which are $40 apiece cheaper and a little lighter, but these on my silver with tinted windows will look too good.


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

Very nice. I was looking at those wheels among others. Nice to see they look good on the car.


----------



## sumhinbrutal (Dec 26, 2013)

thanks for the compliments. honestly i might even sell these wheels are tires if someone wanted to pick them up. 9000ish miles on them. 19mm makes the wheel sit perfectly flush with the fender which is the thinest adapter plate to change the offset. id prolly go 5x100 or 5x114.3 as the bolt pattern is much more common and thousands of more wheels to choose from. along with different offsets to bring the wheel back in the wheel well if i wanted to do so.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful. Great Job.


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## tksallday (Apr 7, 2013)

If your still thinking about selling your wheels how much do you want for them?


----------



## sumhinbrutal (Dec 26, 2013)

i make my parking spot over at my girlfriends house.


----------



## nickbassdrop (Jul 20, 2012)

Haha glad to see you on here mr downshift, did you put those lights in I sold you yet?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

how much drop you running and what offset are you running with the 19mm adapters?


----------



## sumhinbrutal (Dec 26, 2013)

the msr wheels are +42. i dont run spacers yet but when i do ill be running smaller than 19mm. 19mm pushes the rim out exactly to the fender with that offset but ill most likely do 15mm spacer to keep some clearance for turning. i plan on trying to squeeze out another 1/4 lower this year once all our snow clears out. i lowered the car two weeks after getting it so i dont remember exactly how low it dropped but there is a 3 inch wheel gap from fender to top of the tire and i tuck in the front. the rear the sleeve on the spring is maxed out. im going to remove the lock nut out of the sleeve which is 1/4 inch. i used a dial indicator to keep each coilover to match.


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

sumhinbrutal said:


> the msr wheels are +42. i dont run spacers yet but when i do ill be running smaller than 19mm. 19mm pushes the rim out exactly to the fender with that offset but ill most likely do 15mm spacer to keep some clearance for turning. i plan on trying to squeeze out another 1/4 lower this year once all our snow clears out. i lowered the car two weeks after getting it so i dont remember exactly how low it dropped but there is a 3 inch wheel gap from fender to top of the tire and i tuck in the front. the rear the sleeve on the spring is maxed out. im going to remove the lock nut out of the sleeve which is 1/4 inch. i used a dial indicator to keep each coilover to match.



Beautiful Cruze what size tires bro ?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

sumhinbrutal are you still around? There's 3 of us that are fairly active in the STL area.


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

I swear the front with those kind of wheels reminds me of a tsx.


----------



## sumhinbrutal (Dec 26, 2013)

Ditsik yeah I'm still around. I live in st Charles county. Is there local meet ups or cruises


----------



## silverbullett (Jun 20, 2014)

sumhinbrutal said:


> Ditsik yeah I'm still around. I live in st Charles county. Is there local meet ups or cruises


Not to many cruze's around here on the forum. I'm in ofallon. Me and sadistik met up a little while ago and ran into another cruze on the way and he tagged along. That's about it though. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

silverbullett said:


> Not to many cruze's around here on the forum. I'm in ofallon. Me and sadistik met up a little while ago and ran into another cruze on the way and he tagged along. That's about it though.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Don't need a big group though. I'd be happy with 4 or 5 of us getting together and rolling out to the motorspeedway one weekend!


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

i know this is an old thread....but what coilovers are you running? And how do you like them now?


----------

